# Dense Posterior Subcapsular Cataract



## coderguy1939 (Jan 14, 2009)

I need a DX code for the above.  The doctor did not indicate polar or whether or not this was a senile or nonsenile cataract.  The patient is 80 years old and has a HX of retinal detachment and posterior segment changes of peripheral retinopathy.  I'm looking in the 366.00area.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dx code 366.14


----------



## mbort (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with Karen, 366.14


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------

